# 68 400 valve seals?



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Help!

I cant seem to get a straight answer from the parts stores. I am rebuilding a 68 400 motor for our 65 GTO. What valve seals are used on these stock heads? When I got the heads back from the machine shop, the valve and springs are re-installed after valve job. All they have on them is the little "o" ring in the second groove below the keepers. Don't they need some kind of oil seal over the guides to keep the oil in check? The parts stores dont really know.
Can anyone help out with a drawing and part reference and some guidence?
Thanks,
Kevin:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I do believe the top of the guides needs to be machined to accept the mushroom style seals. I just had my heads redone and they used the newer style seals. The little O-ring ones do little to nothing for stopping the oil going down the guides.


----------



## Indy1K (May 16, 2008)

Thanks Rukee,
Thats what I thought. I will check with the machine shop on Monday. Maybe it is worth machining the guides for the umbrella type seals
Kev


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

im doing the same to my heads except im doing them my self mine had the o rings and the very worn out umbrella seals


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The teflon Umbrella seals should push right on with no machining needed. FelPro makes them. (or used to!) The umbrella seals work better than just the o ring type.


----------

